# Avoiding Humidity and Rental Prices



## FrankLind (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi, My name is Frank. i am from New Zealand.

I have two basic questions about Mexico for people living there now.

1. I want to live in a cooler area. I am not a beach person. I want to avoid humidity and heat as much as possible - but especially humidity

Please can someone give me the names of some safe areas which are not humid - even in summer, and preferably cool, but not overly remote.

2. In relation to above, I would like to estimate rental costs in those suitable areas. What are some reliable websites giving realistic prices, or failing that could anyone estimate what rental costs should be assuming I didn't pay "******" prices.

Thank you to anyone who helps me out!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

Much depends on your needs, Spanish skills, etc but one suggestion is Querétaro.

Querétaro is a city of about 600,000 people, has the main north-south autopista and is 2.5-3 hours to MX City. The city is growing, has universities, museums, plenty of shopping, and history. Also a large bus terminal, an office for Migración, an international airport and very little involvement with the bad guys other than whatever is passing through on its way north. There is some heavy traffic at times during the days, as in any city of this size. The local newspaper is the Diario de Querétaro, and is online.

There are very few days of the year with humidity, but there sometimes is a bit of smog because the city lies in a valley. There are nearby areas without the smog problem. A few nights during winter will get down to -3º C. or so, but by the afternoons it will get back up to 15ºC or more. Summers can run up to 28º-30ºC daytime, and 15ºC at night is the norm. There are some extranjeros as retirees or working at the many international companies doing business here, but it's not like Chapala or San Miguel de Allende with English spoken by many residents.

Unfurnished apartments or houses with 3 bedrooms can be rented from about US$300/month up to probably US$1200/ month, depending on what you are looking for, size, amenities, etc.

Some websites with rentals (in Spanish) are:
-Segundamano "dot" com "dot" mx
-Vivastreet Mexico
-Trovit casas Mexico


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Surprised you haven't heard from the Lakeside (Ajijic, Lake Chapala) Chamber of Commerce yet 

It is south of Guadalajara (2nd largest city in Mexico), and yes there are many gringos there. Nice weather I am told, low or no real humidity, rainy season is not to bad either.

We're moving there, but it is only after a lot of research into other places in Mexico. 

The locals on this Forum can tell you more. Good Luck.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

FrankLind said:


> Hi, My name is Frank. i am from New Zealand.
> 
> I have two basic questions about Mexico for people living there now.
> 
> ...


If you like humongous, cosmopolitan, slightly insane but usually fascinating cities, then I recommend Mexico City! Rents vary a lot, but I can tell you that I rent a very small one-bedroom apartment near the center of the city in a fairly quiet neighborhood for $4000, utilities not included.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

FrankLind said:


> Hi, My name is Frank. i am from New Zealand.
> 
> I have two basic questions about Mexico for people living there now.
> 
> ...


Much of central Mexico is at a higher elevation, 1500 to 2000 m, and is cool with low humidity. There are lots and lot of choices, and for a newcomer, they might all be pretty similar. Much depends on whether you want a rural area or very small town, like Mazamitla, Tapalpa or many others, a medium sized city like Guanajuato or Zacatecas, a moderately large city like Queretaro, described very well above, or a large city like Guadalajara, or a mega city like Mexico City. Also critical is whether you want to live around a lot of other English speaking people also mentioned above, with the attendant higher prices, like Lake Chapala and vicinity or San Miguel de Allende, or in an area where there are few foreigners.


----------

